# Community > Questions, Comments, Suggestions, Testing. >  Gear failure don't it give u the shits

## Bernie

:Omg: took the new windham exterminator away wally shooting,doin the site in it was shooting doubles.Bit disappointed it did shoot tight groups(i was shooting the site in by manual loading 1 at a time ) then fitted a full mag and that when it went Rambo,back at shop now sure it's something to do with trigger group. Was goin to drop in timney out of norinco but thort that mite compromise  the warranty, norinco went well 10 wallys(hope to have windham back for a goat shoot next wkend

----------


## Wirehunt

Yep, and it happens far to often these days.

----------


## Happy

Great when ya buy something then have to modify it to make it work NOT does seem to be the case nowadays though. Bit like my Harley it's a deposit on the stuff you need to go fast or stand out to look like a chrome dork

----------


## Maca49

Buying a Harley is a life style you should expect ongoings

----------


## Spanners

> Great when ya buy something then have to modify it to make it work NOT does seem to be the case nowadays though. Bit like my Harley it's a deposit on the stuff you need to go fast or stand out to look like a chrome dork


Harley.. fast... ahahahahahaha  :Grin: 

Male menopause machine more like it  :Grin:

----------


## Bulltahr

Yeah, don't go, don't stop, don't handle, sound like a tractor and weigh a ton, perfect example of sucessful marketing................

----------


## Happy

> Harley.. fast... ahahahahahaha 
> 
> Male menopause machine more like it


Well good on you... Made your evening I bet... Get a life comes to mind..
Just trolling on a Sunday night looking for something to make a smarmy comment about..  All good successful troll.. My bike feels fast to me... Is that OK ?My conception of fast or slow may be different to yours if thats allowed in your world....Of course theres not much else others have thats as perfect,fast ,expensive,clever, etc etc etc as yours.
Petty petty petty and a little immature. If Im at male menopause stage where are you.. We ll all get older but I suppose you ve developed and anti aging chamber being so clever..
Must be hard being so god damn perfect.. How do you cope...  How does your comment contribute any thing to this thread other than to slag or pee someone off at 11 on Sunday night..

Old man used to say got nothing good to say practise saying nothing.. Wiser words than yours fulla...

----------


## madjon_

> Well good on you... Made your evening I bet... Get a life comes to mind..
> Just trolling on a Sunday night looking for something to make a smarmy comment about..  All good successful troll.. My bike feels fast to me... Is that OK ?My conception of fast or slow may be different to yours if thats allowed in your world....Of course theres not much else others have thats as perfect,fast ,expensive,clever, etc etc etc as yours.
> Petty petty petty and a little immature. If Im at male menopause stage where are you.. We ll all get older but I suppose you ve developed and anti aging chamber being so clever..
> Must be hard being so god damn perfect.. How do you cope...  How does your comment contribute any thing to this thread other than to slag or pee someone off at 11 on Sunday night..
> 
> Old man used to say got nothing good to say practise saying nothing.. Wiser words than yours fulla...


Happy?

----------


## Happy

> Happy?


Yeah good as thanks MJ Yourself ??..

Said it before say it again..Funny old world if we all liked the same things. 
Does that  mean you have to slag what other people like though ..

----------


## Spanners

> Well good on you... Made your evening I bet... Get a life comes to mind..
> Just trolling on a Sunday night looking for something to make a smarmy comment about..  All good successful troll.. My bike feels fast to me... Is that OK ?My conception of fast or slow may be different to yours if thats allowed in your world....Of course theres not much else others have thats as perfect,fast ,expensive,clever, etc etc etc as yours.
> Petty petty petty and a little immature. If Im at male menopause stage where are you.. We ll all get older but I suppose you ve developed and anti aging chamber being so clever..
> Must be hard being so god damn perfect.. How do you cope...  How does your comment contribute any thing to this thread other than to slag or pee someone off at 11 on Sunday night..
> 
> Old man used to say got nothing good to say practise saying nothing.. Wiser words than yours fulla...


Easy Grumpy....
Heres something for that nerve I hit


Generally  :Grin:   :Grin:  at the end of a post is signalling an intention of humour - and judging by the 5 'Likes' on the post, others obviously got it.
If you want to start with personal attacks, then fine, I can play that game too, but take note my post was in jest and didnt have any in it.

You must be pretty new to bikes in general if you havnt heard Harleys been called 'Male Menopause Machines' - I didnt make it up, its something I;ve heard regularly for 20yrs plus
Have a look at the average Harley riders age and see if there is a trend here. Males hit 50 and decide to buy a convertible or a harley  :Grin: 

I like old Harleys, infact the Mrs and I were talking lastnight about my plans to build an old school bobber, and  I can easily justify the 'Fast? hahaha' comment by the simples fact that, the archaic, outdated, lack of power and unbalanced design of the engine are alot more suited to use as a stationary waterpump drive rather than something that goes 'fast'

People buy Harleys because its a 'Harley' not because it handles well, or is fast, if that wasnt the case, they would buy the Jap equivalent and have more hp, handling and comfort.

----------


## ebf

> People buy Harleys because its a 'Harley' not because it handles well, or is fast, if that wasnt the case, they would buy the Jap equivalent and have more hp, handling and comfort.


Not to mention saving the worlds remaining oil reserves  :Wink: 

Grumpy, they are also known as Hardly Ablesons  :Grin: 

Spanners, for a bit more style, check out some of the sweet bobbers built from the old Triumphs. Mate of mine delighted in freaking out the Italian Motorcycle Club by rocking up on his chopped Laverda....

----------


## Spanners

> Not to mention saving the worlds remaining oil reserves 
> 
> Grumpy, they are also known as Hardly Ablesons 
> 
> Spanners, for a bit more style, check out some of the sweet bobbers built from the old Triumphs. Mate of mine delighted in freaking out the Italian Motorcycle Club by rocking up on his chopped Laverda....


I ALMOST brought a dropped, chopped and stretched Bonnie that was build by a big name US frame builder, but its style was just a little bare for what I'm looking for.

Cafe Bobber is what I'm going for

----------


## gimp

> Well good on you... Made your evening I bet... Get a life comes to mind..
> Just trolling on a Sunday night looking for something to make a smarmy comment about..  All good successful troll.. My bike feels fast to me... Is that OK ?My conception of fast or slow may be different to yours if thats allowed in your world....Of course theres not much else others have thats as perfect,fast ,expensive,clever, etc etc etc as yours.
> Petty petty petty and a little immature. If Im at male menopause stage where are you.. We ll all get older but I suppose you ve developed and anti aging chamber being so clever..
> Must be hard being so god damn perfect.. How do you cope...  How does your comment contribute any thing to this thread other than to slag or pee someone off at 11 on Sunday night..
> 
> Old man used to say got nothing good to say practise saying nothing.. Wiser words than yours fulla...


It's the Internet. Don't take it personally.

----------


## Bulltahr

> I ALMOST brought a dropped, chopped and stretched Bonnie that was build by a big name US frame builder, but its style was just a little bare for what I'm looking for.
> 
> Cafe Bobber is what I'm going for


been thinking about building a cafe racer myself for a while now. Moto Morini, Lav Mirage or something british. Spoked wheels and clip ons a must anyway.

----------


## ebf

hmmm, cafe racers not really my cup of tea, more into things like the Crossbones and Hotrod type style by Exile, medium hangers, wrapped headers, matt black, whitewalls on candy apple rims....

----------


## Spanners

> hmmm, cafe racers not really my cup of tea, more into things like the Crossbones and Hotrod type style by Exile, medium hangers, wrapped headers, matt black, whitewalls on candy apple rims....


Same - deff a style I like, the difference isnt much other than height of bars and how fat the tank is usually
Springer, knuckle and skinny wires.. mmmmm

Torn between apes and cafe style bars

----------


## mikee

> took the new windham exterminator away wally shooting,doin the site in it was shooting doubles.Bit disappointed it did shoot tight groups(i was shooting the site in by manual loading 1 at a time ) then fitted a full mag and that when it went Rambo,back at shop now sure it's something to do with trigger group. Was goin to drop in timney out of norinco but thort that mite compromise  the warranty, norinco went well 10 wallys(hope to have windham back for a goat shoot next wkend


If its a Windhym AR, Was it a fire on release, Ie depress the trigger 1 shot fires, then release the trigger and another shot on release. Sounds like someone had tit-twoed with the trigger before you got it. Had that while adjusting my JP triggers, if you mess up the disconnector timing. Not good in a new gun

----------


## ebf

> Same - deff a style I like, the difference isnt much other than height of bars and how fat the tank is usually
> Springer, knuckle and skinny wires.. mmmmm
> 
> Torn between apes and cafe style bars


Go apes, your wrists will thank you in the long run  :Psmiley:

----------


## Happy

> Not to mention saving the worlds remaining oil reserves 
> 
> Grumpy, they are also known as Hardly Ablesons 
> 
> Spanners, for a bit more style, check out some of the sweet bobbers built from the old Triumphs. Mate of mine delighted in freaking out the Italian Motorcycle Club by rocking up on his chopped Laverda....


EBF for a bit more style don't call me Grumpy you know all wank. Hope that doesnt hurtnyour feelings signed Grumpy Said it before say it again Strange old world if we all liked the same things 
Great positive contribution Cheers Fulla

----------


## Happy

> Same - deff a style I like, the difference isnt much other than height of bars and how fat the tank is usually
> Springer, knuckle and skinny wires.. mmmmm
> 
> Torn between apes and cafe style bars


Cafe style unless you have ape arms.  Oops said by a Harley owner of 20 yrs plus before menopause but yep after dealing with the most recent damaged goods P Freak whilst I'm grumpy I'm still an old rider MEH didn't mean to offend but you're rite didn't see the smiley face which it seems is an excuse to poke shit but won't happen again and watch out for smiley faces he he And no that's not an excuse for EBF to call me Grumpy and wtf does that stand for anyway

----------


## Toby

This is like those times at the pub where its better to just walk out.

----------


## Happy

> This is like those times at the pub where its better to just walk out.


Roger roger

----------


## Spanners

Med apes not mexican verticals

Spent a few hrs at a bar in Roswell last year watching the Mexis ride past with their 4 ft verticals, and the the white boys on Cafes, then the Mexis, then the Whities
Im sure the Mexis would have to stand on the pegs to actually turn the bars

Did I see you out the other day Happy??  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

talking of gear failure, the shelving above my gun cabinet decide to collapse last night what a f@#king mess. Lost my complete collection of old coke glasses, unbelievable not one survived.

----------


## Happy

> Med apes not mexican verticals
> 
> Spent a few hrs at a bar in Roswell last year watching the Mexis ride past with their 4 ft verticals, and the the white boys on Cafes, then the Mexis, then the Whities
> Im sure the Mexis would have to stand on the pegs to actually turn the bars
> 
> Did I see you out the other day Happy??  
> Attachment 7277


Stop takin pics of my sister already asked ya once Stop ringin her as well she said she don't want you no more hehehe and my effin smilies don't effin work on my effin IPad for sum dum reason !?!

Is she lovely or what ?? Sic

----------


## Spanners

I see you got some more chrome


Tell your sis to stop sending me pics then  :Psmiley:

----------


## Toby

Say effin a few more times. Makes it sound like a old man trying to work modern day stuff  :Grin:

----------


## Bernie

Windham had to go up north to suppliers ,warranty only covered if their gun smith sorts it hope its a quick turn around :Pissed Off:

----------


## Happy

> Windham had to go up north to suppliers ,warranty only covered if their gun smith sorts it hope its a quick turn around


Wish shed turn around

----------


## Spanners

> Wish shed turn around


Thats your sister ya sicko

----------


## Happy

> Thats your sister ya sicko


F U C K thought it was me mum sicko

----------


## Toby

You can say you were adopted.

----------


## 30calterry

> This is like those times at the pub where its better to just walk out.


or stay and sit at the back and watch the shit fight haha, will send those bits soon by the by hav been busy as

----------


## veitnamcam

If any of you want to get your hand off it for a minute........
Work mate who has anywhere from a few days to a few months to live is selling his nearly finished bonnie, It was a tidy rider but was in middle of full rebuild and he aint gonna finish it. I know the motor has big buck bits from england suspension rebuilt etc.
Its for sale so if anyone is interested I could find out more or put you in touch.

Also has knight rod? and a Laverta which most probably will be up for sale at some point.

----------


## Toby

Yeah yeah.

Yeah sweet as

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yeah yeah.
> 
> Yeah sweet as


?

----------


## Spanners

Is the Bonnie orginal Cam?
What year?
I'd be interested in price and pics if it's where I want to be dollar wise

----------


## Toby

> ?


To 30calterrys post haha

----------


## veitnamcam

> Is the Bonnie orginal Cam?
> What year?
> I'd be interested in price and pics if it's where I want to be dollar wise


I will get more details tomorrow for ya.
I know he was trying to source original switch gear but dont know the end result of that.
internal engine components definitely not std but not sure if assembled yet, non std bits would be all brand new.

----------


## Spanners

Cheers

----------


## Neckshot

Were all guilty on trolling on here from time to time Chappy!!!!

----------


## Happy

> Work mate who has anywhere from a few days to a few months to live is selling his nearly finished bonnie,


Sad story VC .. Hard times I bet ...

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea he is a real good barstard too.
Funny how the cunts seem to live for ever and the good Buggers die early.
Might have to start being more of a prick myself. :Grin: 

There was two bonnies and they are both sold already.
Can't have wanted what they were worth.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Savage1

If it was the chinese one playing up there would be no end of slagging off going on here.

----------


## Spanners

> If it was the chinese one playing up there would be no end of slagging off going on here.


A Chinky....??

----------


## Bernie

> If it was the chinese one playing up there would be no end of slagging off going on here.


I take it u mean norinco, I have one it took on the duties of the windham and perform well. I  know they get slagged but it works and shoots well ,I would have to concede the finish is not as good as the windham but its not had to go back to the shop for repairs!

----------


## Wirehunt

What the fuck are you two on about?

edit: sorry Bernie, not you but the other two.

----------

